# Jumping Betta and Crazy Betta Behaviors



## Rosalinds (Feb 15, 2014)

Hello all!

I have my betta Oz on my desk in a 2g planted tank. He used to be in a 5g but was really skittish and scared all the time even after I filled it with plants, covered the sides, etc. All his flaring and darting around really split up his fins badly, so I tried moving him into a slightly smaller space (with frequent water changes) that is near to me to see if it would help. It did calm him down and he is healing. 

Sometimes when I'm at my desk, I hear him lunge out of the water and I look to see him biting at a plant that he jumped up to grab. He just jumps a bit too hard and hits the lid sometimes and it's the sound that gets my attention. :roll:

He just spits out the plant and looks at me with his cute grumpy face like it is nothing new or strange.

Any of your bettas do crazy things like this?


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I have to be really careful with my king when I'm feeding him. If I don't have the food ready to go or fumble for a second he'll jump out. Feeding time can be quite nerve wracking, he's been on the carpet more times than I'd like to admit.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Omg my betta fish lunges at the water too! Glad i am not the only one!


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

lol,yes my PK boy Flynn & my Giant HMPK boy Boss will jump up and do a big splash if I don't put their pellets out quick enough,Flynn especially is starting to almost do somersaults! :mrgreen:


----------



## selah (Oct 14, 2014)

My Annabel jumps for her food so high that she hits the hood.. I can never be fast enough for her.. she is also very skittish..


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I haven't had to deal with a jumping betta yet. But Watermelon does this funny thing where when I'm about to put the food in (he knows!) he goes over to the food dropping spot and starts opening and closing his mouth realy fast. lol


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

My wild bettas have to have cling wrap over all their tanks with no gaps anywhere (I cut and then fold the cling wrap around the airline tubing and heater cords), as it's not a matter of if they will jump out of their tanks, but when. 

My bigger mouthbrooders used to jump out on top of me at least once a week because they were very enthusiastic about feeding. You had to be quick getting the food in and the top down otherwise you'd have a fish on your lap.


----------



## CopperBell (Sep 14, 2014)

Schmendrick the Magician terrifies me every day because he is always freaked out by something mysterious. He didn't used to be so weird until we had a short power-outage that messed with the tank temperature. Ever since then, he's been fin-biting and will display stress stripes until he is fed. He eats, is active and the temperature is back to being consistent so I have no idea what his problem is. I've been treating him with stress stripes and tannin water hoping it will chill him out. He's been doing this for awhile now and shows no other symptoms.

Acrylic will flare at the underside of a cookie tin lid but not a mirror. That's the only other weird thing they do that's stuck around since I've gotten them.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

My betta Aris is obsessed with me. If he isn't in a position where he can see my face, he'll bite his fins. The second he notices me looking at him, even from the corner of my eye, he swims to the front and flails and wiggles at me for attention. He only bothers to use half of his 5g.

Lux on the other hand uses every inch of his 10g, and always sleeps snuggled tightly into the leaves of his silk plants, I think he likes that enclosed feeling. In the past this caused him to snag his fins on any bit of plastic that wasn't smooth on his silk plants. He barely looks like a combtail now, but it is starting to round out a bit more.


----------

